# Have you EVER SEEN another one?



## Liquid Time

Hello everyone, Here is my very prized Smile Syrup Bottle. This bottle is extremely rare and beautiful. Please let me know if you have ever seen one or own one and what you might think it would be worth.$$$$$?


----------



## Liquid Time

Smile is an orange soda from the mid west. It's been around since the 20's.


----------



## Liquid Time

There mascot was a little orange headed guy!!!


----------



## Liquid Time

Anyone?


----------



## LC

A first for me , nice bottle .


----------



## RED Matthews

Well it looks interesting - but I haven't seen one before.  How about a little description of he lettering, I can't read it all.  Does it have a tooled finish?  And what does the bottom look like.  I assume it was a two part molded bottle.   RED Matthews


----------



## blobbottlebob

It certainly is different. It looks like a flower vase. Hard to guess the value. It's unique which presumably helps. But it is obscure. How many collectors of Smile are out there? Plus, it doesn't look like it has a city on it or anything. It could be good but then again, you never know.


----------



## Liquid Time

Thanks for the responses. It reads "Drink Smile - Trademark" That is all. It has the little Smile guy. The base is smooth and plain. It does appear to have a tooled top. There are quite a few advertising collectors of Smile. I also collect old soda advertising and know there are some really nice smile advertising pieces. I'm thinking this bottle is worth over $400.00. Let me know what you think.


----------



## LC

I see nothing near to four hundred as for my own taste . There is little attractiveness to it at all for me . Then too I have no interest in Smile products , but as you said I think I have noticed a strong interest in Smile memorabilia from certain collectors  . Hope you do good with it regardless of what I think .


----------



## epackage

Great bottle, I think the only way to know is to put it on Ebay with a high reserve and see what the bidding looks like...


----------



## glass man

Looks to me it may have been used some how in testing the product ...quality control...?JAMIE


----------



## AMChandler

Neat bottle. I have a 6 1/2 oz Smile soda bottle. Mine says Festus Crystal Soda Co Festus MO on the bottom. 
 Illinois glass mark with a 9 on the left 6 on the right and 1 at the bottom. I haven't found much about the company.


----------



## Liquid Time

Thanks for the pic. That is a regular Smile bottle that pretty much all of their product was sold in. They were also big into syrup bottles. You could buy and take home. Add water and enjoy a glass.


----------



## cowseatmaize

I'm thinking prohibition when THAT was legal but the rot gut poisons being served were nearly intolerable, a fine mixer. Kind of a legal back bar bottle when about everything else was illegal. Everyone played their part at a speakeasy.
 Just a guess though.
 []


----------



## sandchip

Whatever it's worth, it's a dang neat bottle.


----------



## cobaltbot

Nice, very unique bottle!


----------



## OsiaBoyce

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> Looks to me it may have been used some how in testing the product ...quality control...?JAMIE


 
 Jamies got the right idea.................................$400, no.


----------



## Nactex

My thought is that it was a back bar syrup bottle. I have this in the 1oz and 2 1/2 oz sizes also.


----------



## Benny Colson

sandchip said:


> Whatever it's worth, it's a dang neat bottle.



This. You have a nice bottle there.


----------

